# Insturctor's Dog - Title Jumpers Run



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

My instructor and her dog, Sizzle.
Title Jumpers Run!





url if vid isn't working
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nN99xTpi9k


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice  thanks for sharing


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

nice run! enjoyed watching it


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

What a gorgeous run!


----------

